# Scent Memory and a Skank.



## ms.marymac (Dec 4, 2008)

Kinda kidding about the skank...I just couldn't think of another way to say it.

Have you ever loved a fragrance, and had someone ruin it for you? You smell it on someone you don't care for and now every time you smell it, you think of them? 

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique-I yearned for this since it first came out. I finally picked up a bottle and now all I can think about is this girl I smelled it on who apparently bathed in it, and she was...well...uhm, kinda skanky?

Dior Addict-Loved this...and now I think of a hygienically challenged shoplifter who ganks our testers at work.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't necessarily experience this with perfumes, but it happens alllll the time when I smell guys cologne. Back when Curve was incredibly popular, one of my ex's wore nothing else... Everytime I smell it I'm reminded of him and the blue suede Tims he rocked... with EVERYTHING... bizarre...


----------



## frocher (Dec 5, 2008)

Fresh's Lemon Sugar.  I had a stalker that was dating a very good friend of mine, she was all away calling and wanting to hang out, "just the two of us".  I swear she cracked open he bottle and poured in over her head.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 14, 2008)

i adore marc jacobs daisy (like the rest of the world). i was serving a table the other day - i'm a waitress at a bar/grill type place - and my customers were stoned out of their trees. i thought their eyes were about to bleed they were so bloodshot. it was creepy!

the girl was practically _wet_ in daisy to hide the smell of the weed. it stunk up the whole section. i love the perfume but she overdosed in it and it's almost ruined for me.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2009)

I adore Coco Mademoiselle, my father got me a bottom a few Christmas ago. Only I couldn't bring myself to wear it because for a good long while this lady at work bathed herself in it. It was SO bad people would gag and comment on it. I mean the smell would linger everywhere she went. I would go to the bathroom and smell her perfume in there even though she left already!

She stopped wearing it now, I wonder if it's safe for me to wear it?


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG yesss! I always thought Britney Spears perfume "Fantasy" (I think it's called, it's in the pink bottle) was lovely, I even bought it for a friend I liked it so, then I smelt it on the skank my ex left me for, and now I can't bring myself to wear it or be around someone wearing it anymore. THE WHORE RUINED IT FOR ME! <boo!>


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2009)

yup my mom in law wore this freaken bath and body works splash that I loved.  She ruined it for me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think it helps that I like to try to find a scent no one in my life currently wears... but CK Euphoria was messed up for me by this girl at work who liked it on me and asked what I was wearing... and because she was a little more "popular" with the guys at work people started asking me if I was wearing "her" perfume. Oh well.


----------

